# My new future heardsire :)



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive waited tell i had him in my hands before i really wanted to talk about him. He is everything i wanted. So exited to have him home he is so handsome in person pics dont do him justice. My 8 yr old daughter went to see him for the first time last night and she said Wow he is handsome mom lol. Dairy genetics, blues eyes, loaded with moonspots and color and a hunk what more could i need.  He is going with me to my first show Saturday so i can see how he does. This photo is complements of the breeder Leslie of Blind Annie's Nigerians. His name is Blind Annie's Marshall Dillon Or just Dillon for short


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

He is so cute love his color


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats he's very cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! He is cute!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Clipped and ready to go to the show. Well almost still need to clip his legs and neck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

very cute and handsome. lol


----------

